# Facebook



## David Pence (Jun 25, 2010)

You may have noticed that you can low login to TTF via your Facebook page. We even have a more or less official Facebook page as well at http://www.facebook.com/thetolkienforum/

I know, not all that exciting, and even a little late in coming, but there it is anyway.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 12, 2014)

People should make it their New Year's Resolution to at least "Like" the page, then maybe we can get some cross-fertilisation. I am already a member of The Tolkien Society on Facebook, a UK-based group which is very active, so there's no shortage of Tolkienistas out there.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 14, 2014)

I somehow missed this back in 2010 so I guess I'll go ahead and like it now.


----------

